# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Que puis-je faire?

## Ariana

Bonjour! J'aimerais bien pouvoir faire quelque chose mais je ne sais pas quoi...
Je vis dans une zone pavillonnaire et des chiens qui ne servent que d'alarme, toute la journée seuls dans un bout de jardin il y en a pléthore, c'est la majorité autour de moi.
Mais il y en a un qui me fend le coeur. Je l'ai vu arriver il y a quelques mois tout bébé dans une des maisons de ma rue, il devait avoir 2 ou 3 mois, adorable. Toute la journée seul dans son jardin, il venait à sa grille dire bonjour à ma chienne, recevoir une petite caresse, il cherchait le contact. 
Mais ça a duré quelques jours. Très vite il s'est retrouvé h24, tous les jours, toutes les nuits, seul sur un balcon de.... je ne sais pas, 5 ou 6 mètres carrés et il n'en sort jamais. Je pense qu'il est nourri, sinon il ne serait plus là. Mais c'est un chiot, un jeune chien qui grandit totalement seul et qui deviendra un adulte complètement détruit. 
La maison est belle, le jardin plutôt grand, pourquoi ont-ils pris un chien pour le bousiller. Je le vois tout le temps parce que cette maison est sur mon chemin quand je sors. Il est tellement seul qu'il reconnait ma chienne de loin, sur son balcon et l'appelle....
Ca me prend aux tripes et je me sens impuissante. Je ne connais pas les gens qui sont nouveaux dans le quartier, je ne les ai aperçu que de loin et c'est délicat pour moi d'aller les voir, je le sens pas. Je n'ai pas de légitimité pour ça. Ils peuvent très bien me rembarrer ou cacher encore plus le chien. Il n'y a pas de maltraitance avérée, sauf qu'il est seul tout le temps sur un balcon et que ce n'est pas normal!
Si quelqu'un a une idée...
 ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

ces gens là possédent une maison et le pauvre chien est sur un balcon ??? perso, j'irai faire ma petite enquête dans le voisinage ...quitte à aller voir carrément les propriétaires et faire intervenir les associations de protection animale afin qu'elles se déplacent pour constater les faits. Tenez nous  au courant

----------


## Ariana

> ces gens là possédent une maison et le pauvre chien est sur un balcon ???


Oui... Je ne sais pas. J'imagine qu'il a dû faire des petites bétises de chiot dans leur beau jardin et qu'ils l'ont enfermé sur le balcon. Ils ont dû le  trouver mignon à 2mois, et puis ça fait bien dans un jardin. Mais après il faut s'en occuper, c'est une autre histoire...
Je finirai par aller les voir je pense, parce que je ne supporterai pas de le voir sur ce balcon quand il fera 40°. C'est déjà le cas sous la pluie, le froid, il n'y a aucune protection. Pourquoi ils ont pris un chien?!?....
Merci Gadynette

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles depuis votre dernier message ????

----------


## LANCASTER

Prendre contact avec ASSOCIATION BRIGITTE BARDOT Le service juridique, ils sont très réactifs. Une bénévole qui sera dans votre secteur pourra venir prendre des photos, j'ai eu recours à eux ils sont SUPER.

Courage

----------


## Ariana

Je l'ai pris en photo, il a passé sa petite tête quand il m'a vue avec ma chienne. J'ai sonné mais ça ne répond pas.
La chaleur est encore supportable mais ça ne va pas durer.
Les assos, j'essaierai mais il y a tant d'urgences que je ne suis pas très optimiste

----------


## LANCASTER

> Je l'ai pris en photo, il a passé sa petite tête quand il m'a vue avec ma chienne. J'ai sonné mais ça ne répond pas.
> La chaleur est encore supportable mais ça ne va pas durer.
> Les assos, j'essaierai mais il y a tant d'urgences que je ne suis pas très optimiste



Je réitère ma réponse : téléphonez à l'ASSOCIATION BRIGITTE BARDOT ils sont très réactifs et de plus avec photo, j'avais fait la même chose photos à l'appui et le service juridique par E.Mail ma contacté. Faites le ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

ça a l'air d'un gros chien !!!!! j'espère qu'il a à boire et à manger ???? suivez les conseils de Lancaster et surtout tenez nous au courant

----------


## Ariana

J'ai peut-être une bonne nouvelle  ::  enfin en tout cas un petit espoir d'amélioration
J'ai d'abord appelé 3 assos. B.Bardot, personne pour répondre au service maltraitance. 30 M. d'amis, personne et S. Lamart quelqu'un mais tellement administratif et débordé que j'ai senti que ça donnerait rien.
Du coup, j'ai retenté plusieurs fois d'aller voir ces gens et j'ai fini par les voir. 
En fait, j'ai compris que c'est purement un problème culturel. Ils sont égyptiens, arrivés depuis quelques mois. Et pour le chien, ils ne voient pas où est le problème! Ils m'ont expliqué qu'en Egypte, les chiens ne se mélangent pas aux gens, que là bas, c'est normal qu'ils soient attachés ou laissés sur un balcon. Pas des mauvaises personnes, mais pour eux, c'est "qu'un chien" et il n'y a pas besoin de s'en soucier.
Du coup, j'ai essayé de la jouer diplomate, sympa. D'abord, j'en ai rajouté une grosse couche en leur disant que dans le quartier, tout le monde était très choqué et triste de voir ce pauvre chien sur ce balcon jour et nuit, que le chien ça le rendait fou (ce qui est vrai). 
Ca a engagé la conversation et de fil en aiguille j'ai senti qu'ils tiltaient, qu'ils pouvaient au minimum le laisser un peu dans le jardin, d'améliorer les choses et ils me l'ont promis. 
Maintenant, est-ce qu'ils le feront?... 
J'ai quand même un petit espoir parce que dans la discussion, j'ai senti qu'ils avaient besoin de se faire accepter du quartier et c'est une motivation pour eux. 
Je me doute que ce pauvre chien n'aura jamais vraiment une vie de rêve mais je pense qu'ils vont faire un effort. Espérons...

----------


## Ariana

Ca avance. Je suis passée devant ce matin et le chien n'était plus sur le balcon, il était dans le jardin.
Vous n'imaginez pas combien j'étais contente quand je l'ai vu approcher des grilles pour dire bonjour à ma chienne! La dernière fois qu'il était dehors, c'était un tout petit chiot. Il a grandi, il courait comme un fou.
J'étais contente de ne pas être allée les voir pour rien. 
Je sais que ce n'est pas idéal mais à mon niveau je ne peux pas faire grand chose de plus. Au moins il a un peu plus de stimulations et des endroits pour se protéger des intempéries.
C'est toujours ça et j'espère qu'ils ne reviendront pas en arrière. 
Voilà pour les nouvelles

----------


## INCALINE

Bonjour Ariana. Félicitations, c'est vraiment bien ce que vous avez fait pour ce loulou... Maintenant, les animaux doivent pouvoir accéder en permanence à une niche ou un abri pour se mettre à l'abri des intempéries, c'est une obligation légale. J'espère juste que c'est le cas!
Maintenant que vous connaissez les propriétaires, peut-être qu'il est possible de leur proposer de promener leur chien de temps en temps? Ils prendraient peut-être conscience petit à petit qu'il s'agit d'un être sensible et qu'il ne suffit pas de nourrir son animal. Même en étant d'une culture différente, çà ne justifie en rien un tel comportement... 
Et pour l'alarme, ils devraient plutôt faire appel à VERISURE par exemple!!

----------


## GADYNETTE

mille mercis à vous ARIANA d'avoir été voir les maîtres du chien....grâce à vous, il a accès au jardin maintenant....j'espère qu'il a de quoi manger et boire et qu'ils s'en occupent quand même....(j'aurais bien voulu voir la "tête" du chien car sur la photo prise, on ne voit pas grand chose si ce n'est que ca a l'air d'un gros toutou.....
ça aurait été bien également de savoir si les proprios voulaient le garder ou pas ???? car, du balcon au jardin, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne "rentre" jamais dans la maison ???? il risque de s'ennuyer tout seul toute la journée !!!!

----------


## Ariana

Gadynette, j'ai pris ces photos en rentrant tt à l'heure. 
Je pense qu'il a autour de 6 mois, qu'il va grandir encore. Je le trouve très beau.
Mais je suis comme vous, pas hyper optimiste. Il a l'air nourri, mais sinon, complètement seul et délaissé et je ne crois pas qu'il soit jamais dans la maison. 
C'est le max que je peux faire à mon niveau. Je ne peux pas, concrètement, être derrière ces gens. Les assos ne vont pas se déplacer parce qu'il est sorti de son balcon et qu'il n'est pas martyrisé. Juste délaissé. Je peux juste espérer qu'il ne retourne pas sur son balcon.
Merci pour toutes vos réponses, elles m'ont bien aidée!  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci ARIANA pour les belles photos du chien "noir" qui ressemble à un berger blanc suisse, mais noir !!!! il est superbe !!!
peut-être que, vu que vous avez eu des approches avec les proprios, savoir - la prochaine fois - si ceux-ci gardent définitivement leur chien ou bien le proposent-ils à adopter....(sincèrement, je préférerais la 2ème possibilité...au moins, il aurait une chance d'être adopté et d'être heureux car il aurait probablement de la "compagnie"....mais s'ils décident de le garder, c'est quoi la vie de ce pauvre chien : être seul toute la journée, ne voyant jamais personne sauf (et encore) pour les repas ??? ce n'est pas la vie qu'il mérite !!!!!
surtout, n'hésitez pas à revenir nous parler de ce pauvre chien noir dès que vous aurez d'autres éléments.

----------


## POLKA67

https://www.france24.com/fr/20170727...ienvenus-islam

----------


## LANCASTER

> J'ai peut-être une bonne nouvelle  enfin en tout cas un petit espoir d'amélioration
> J'ai d'abord appelé 3 assos. B.Bardot, personne pour répondre au service maltraitance. 30 M. d'amis, personne et S. Lamart quelqu'un mais tellement administratif et débordé que j'ai senti que ça donnerait rien.
> Du coup, j'ai retenté plusieurs fois d'aller voir ces gens et j'ai fini par les voir. 
> En fait, j'ai compris que c'est purement un problème culturel. Ils sont égyptiens, arrivés depuis quelques mois. Et pour le chien, ils ne voient pas où est le problème! Ils m'ont expliqué qu'en Egypte, les chiens ne se mélangent pas aux gens, que là bas, c'est normal qu'ils soient attachés ou laissés sur un balcon. Pas des mauvaises personnes, mais pour eux, c'est "qu'un chien" et il n'y a pas besoin de s'en soucier.
> Du coup, j'ai essayé de la jouer diplomate, sympa. D'abord, j'en ai rajouté une grosse couche en leur disant que dans le quartier, tout le monde était très choqué et triste de voir ce pauvre chien sur ce balcon jour et nuit, que le chien ça le rendait fou (ce qui est vrai). 
> Ca a engagé la conversation et de fil en aiguille j'ai senti qu'ils tiltaient, qu'ils pouvaient au minimum le laisser un peu dans le jardin, d'améliorer les choses et ils me l'ont promis. 
> Maintenant, est-ce qu'ils le feront?... 
> J'ai quand même un petit espoir parce que dans la discussion, j'ai senti qu'ils avaient besoin de se faire accepter du quartier et c'est une motivation pour eux. 
> Je me doute que ce pauvre chien n'aura jamais vraiment une vie de rêve mais je pense qu'ils vont faire un effort. Espérons...



Pour l'Association BRIGITTE BARDOT, il ne faut pas appeler, il faut se rendre sur leur site, ET VOICI LE LIEN 
*enquete@fondationbrigittebardot.fr avec photos à l'appui et ce lien également* 
* juridique@fondationbrigittebardot.fr 


j'avais fait les deux et j'ai eu une réponse rapide.
je suis contente pour votre petit protégé.*

----------


## Ariana

J'ai écrit, mardi dernier à la fondation Brigitte Bardot, ils n'ont pas répondu.

Et comme je le craignais, le jardin n'a duré que 2/3 jours, le chien est retourné sur son balcon! sous la neige, la pluie, sans abri... heureusement aujourd'hui, le soleil revient

Donc j'ai réessayé aujourd'hui par téléphone et j'ai eu 30 millions d'Amis, qui prend le dossier.
Un peu échaudée, je leur ai demandé si c'était certain. Ils m'ont répondu que si ce n'était pas le cas, ils me l'auraient dit tout de suite.

Voilà, j'attends

----------


## LANCASTER

> J'ai écrit, mardi dernier à la fondation Brigitte Bardot, ils n'ont pas répondu.
> 
> Et comme je le craignais, le jardin n'a duré que 2/3 jours, le chien est retourné sur son balcon! sous la neige, la pluie, sans abri... heureusement aujourd'hui, le soleil revient
> 
> Donc j'ai réessayé aujourd'hui par téléphone et j'ai eu 30 millions d'Amis, qui prend le dossier.
> Un peu échaudée, je leur ai demandé si c'était certain. Ils m'ont répondu que si ce n'était pas le cas, ils me l'auraient dit tout de suite.
> 
> Voilà, j'attends


bonjour ARIANA, Des photos avaient été jointes sur ton E.Mail à l'association BB??? Désolée qu'ils n'aient pas répondu.....

Courage, tu vas y arriver ::

----------


## INCALINE

Bonjour Ariana. Ces gens ne sont visiblement pas sérieux et ont fait semblant de "collaborer" juste pour calmer le jeu...
Voici le texte de la législation française que tout résident (Egyptien ou pas!) est tenu de respecter sous peine de sanctions :

_"Il est interdit d'enfermer un chien ou un chat dans des conditions incompatibles avec ses nécessités physiologiques, notamment dans un local sans aération ou sans lumière ou insuffisamment chauffé. L'animal doit disposer, en toutes circonstances, d'un espace suffisant et d'un abri contre les intempéries, notamment si le chien est laissé sur le balcon d'un appartement._ _Si le chien est placé dans un enclos, l'enclos doit être adapté à sa taille, et en aucun cas inférieur à 5 m². Il doit comporter une zone ombragée._ _La niche, l'enclos ou le lieu de vie de l'animal doit toujours être maintenu propre. L'évacuation des excréments doit être effectuée quotidiennement._
_La niche ou l'abri doit être étanche, protégé des vents et, en été, de la chaleur._ _La niche doit être sur pieds, en bois ou tout autre matériau isolant, garnie d'une litière en hiver._
_En hiver et par intempéries, le maître doit prendre les dispositions nécessaires pour que l'animal ne souffre pas de l'humidité et de la température, notamment pendant les périodes de gel ou de chaleur excessive._ _La niche doit être suffisamment aérée._
_Lorsque la niche est posée sur la terre ferme, l'animal doit disposer d'au moins 2 m² en matériau dur et imperméable ou en caillebotis pour éviter qu'il ne piétine dans la boue._ _Cette surface doit être suffisamment pentue pour l'évacuation des urines et des eaux pluviales._
_Les caillebotis ne doivent pas blesser l'animal, notamment les extrémités des pattes." 
_

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bravo à vous 🥰

----------


## Ariana

> bonjour ARIANA, Des photos avaient été jointes sur ton E.Mail à l'association BB??? Désolée qu'ils n'aient pas répondu.....


Oui j'avais envoyé des photos. Mais justement, je viens de recevoir tout à l'heure, une réponse de la Fondation B.Bardot, 8 jours après, me disant qu'ils cherche un enquêteur dispo dans mon coin. Je ne l'attendais plus!....

Et je viens aussi de recevoir un autre mail, comme ils l'avaient promis, de 30 millions d'Amis, me disant que le dossier était transmis au service juridique et qu'ils s'en occupaient.

Du coup, je me retrouve avec 2 enquêtes prévues au lieu d'une.... Je me dis que mieux vaut 2 que pas du tout et franchement, ça me redonne de l'espoir pour ce pauvre chien !!  :Embarrassment: 

Maintenant, tant qu'il sera sur son balcon, je ne veux pas me réjouir trop vite. J'espère que ça donnera quelque chose 

Merci pour vous  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> Oui j'avais envoyé des photos. Mais justement, je viens de recevoir tout à l'heure, une réponse de la Fondation B.Bardot, 8 jours après, me disant qu'ils cherche un enquêteur dispo dans mon coin. Je ne l'attendais plus!....
> 
> Et je viens aussi de recevoir un autre mail, comme ils l'avaient promis, de 30 millions d'Amis, me disant que le dossier était transmis au service juridique et qu'ils s'en occupaient.
> 
> Du coup, je me retrouve avec 2 enquêtes prévues au lieu d'une.... Je me dis que mieux vaut 2 que pas du tout et franchement, ça me redonne de l'espoir pour ce pauvre chien !! 
> 
> Maintenant, tant qu'il sera sur son balcon, je ne veux pas me réjouir trop vite. J'espère que ça donnera quelque chose 
> 
> Merci pour vous


GENIAL j'avais oublié de dire qu'il fallait attendre 1 semaine le temps qu'ils puissent trouver un enquêteur.Tu vas être contactée maintenant assez vite par téléphone sur ton portable si tu l'as donné et ensuite il ou elle fixera un RV sur le lieu, moi je l'avais accompagné et elle avait pris des photos et ensuite 8 jours après les animaux étaient enfin libérés de leur enclos et triste sort surtout la brebis. TROP TROP CONTENTE - prends autant de photos que tu peux. ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## superdogs

Oui, prendre des photos à tous les moments de la journée et même à la nuit tombée, pour bien montrer que ce n'est pas exceptionnel, comme les proprios pourraient le dire...

----------


## GADYNETTE

MILLE ET MILLE MERCIS A VOUS ARIANA POUR VOTRE INVESTIGATION POUR CE PAUVRE TOUTOU !!!! j'espère que les deux enquêteurs vont bientôt se présenter et que le chien leur sera retiré ???? surtout, tenez nous au courant !!! nous suivons tous de très près votre affaire !!!

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles du chien ??? les enquêteurs sont-ils passés ???

----------


## Ariana

Bah écoute, ça traine.
30 Millions d'amis m'ont contactée, très sympas, mais pour me dire que l'enquêtrice qui devait venir avait des problèmes perso et donc ne pouvait plus s'en occuper.
J'ai appelé la Fondation B.Bardot parce que je n'avais plus de nouvelles depuis qu'ils ont ouvert le dossier. Et ils m'ont dit de ne pas m'inquiéter, qu'ils sont complètement débordés mais qu'ils ne laissaient pas tomber.
Alors j'ai écris à l'association Stéphane Lamart qui m'a demandé de leur envoyer des photos en plus pour étoffer le dossier. Ce que j'ai fait. J'attends, je ne sais pas si ça mènera quelque part.
Et enfin, j'ai contacté La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux, qui a pris tout de suite le dossier en m'indiquant qu'il missionnaient un enquêteur. Ca date d'il y a 2 jours, donc il faut attendre.
J'ai fait un stock d'une bonne 20aine de photos.

J'espère vraiment que ça va aboutir parce que, comme si ça ne suffisait pas pour ce pauvre chien, ils lui ont mit une muselière! Sans doute pour qu'on ne l'entende plus aboyer.



Si tout ça ne marche pas, il ne me restera plus que la SPA à contacter, après je n'ai plus de solution  ::

----------


## superdogs

Rhoolala... je n'ai rien de plus à conseiller que les autres, mais une muselière !! pauvre chien.. une bien triste vie

Merci pour votre action

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci ARIANA pour tout ce que vous faites....j'espère que les enquêteurs vont bientôt venir !!!! c'est inadmissible de voir le chien avec une muselière !!!! le pauvre chien, il fait comment pour boire ???, là à mon avis, il y a vraiment MALTRAITANCE !!! je vous en supplie, tenez nous au courant très vite !!!

----------


## LANCASTER

> Bah écoute, ça traine.
> 30 Millions d'amis m'ont contactée, très sympas, mais pour me dire que l'enquêtrice qui devait venir avait des problèmes perso et donc ne pouvait plus s'en occuper.
> J'ai appelé la Fondation B.Bardot parce que je n'avais plus de nouvelles depuis qu'ils ont ouvert le dossier. Et ils m'ont dit de ne pas m'inquiéter, qu'ils sont complètement débordés mais qu'ils ne laissaient pas tomber.
> Alors j'ai écris à l'association Stéphane Lamart qui m'a demandé de leur envoyer des photos en plus pour étoffer le dossier. Ce que j'ai fait. J'attends, je ne sais pas si ça mènera quelque part.
> Et enfin, j'ai contacté La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux, qui a pris tout de suite le dossier en m'indiquant qu'il missionnaient un enquêteur. Ca date d'il y a 2 jours, donc il faut attendre.
> J'ai fait un stock d'une bonne 20aine de photos.
> 
> J'espère vraiment que ça va aboutir parce que, comme si ça ne suffisait pas pour ce pauvre chien, ils lui ont mit une muselière! Sans doute pour qu'on ne l'entende plus aboyer.
> 
> ...





Il se trouve dans quelle région????

----------


## Ariana

Un enquêteur est passé et il a vu les gens. Je vous dirai si ça s'est arrangé pour le chien quand j'en saurai plus

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci ARIANA, on attend vite de vos nouvelles

----------


## Ariana

Alors il est laissé chez les propriétaires sous condition qu'il ait libre accès au jardin, sans muselière et un abri, avec contrôle prévu.
Ces derniers jours, chaque fois que je passe devant il est dehors sans muselière, donc ils ont l'air de s'y tenir.
Voilà. Au moins il a un minimum, il n'est plus enfermé. 
Merci d'avoir été là  ::  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

MILLE MERCIS A VOUS ARIANA.....j'espère que ça va durer.....mais je pense que le toutou doit s'ennuyer !!!! et surtout, tenez nous au courant au cas où.....

----------


## superdogs

Merci ! pour le loulou....

Au moins, déjà plus de muselière  pouvez-vous voir s'il a un abri ? J'espère qu'il y aura un suivi, avec une autre visite, pour vérifier sur la durée... Edit : j'ai lui trop vite... il y aura un contr^le, pardon

Quant à l'ennui, malheureusement..... que faire ?? ils sont nombreux dans ce cas..

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ????

----------


## Ariana

Désolée, ça fait un moment que je ne m'étais pas connectée. Les nouvelles c'est que la police municipale est venue il y a quelques heures. 
Depuis le passage de l'enquêteur, il n'était plus sur le balcon et je pensais que tout allait mieux, plusieurs fois je l'avais vu libre dans le jardin, je ne m'inquiétais plus.
Et ces derniers jours, en passant, je le vois au fond du grand jardin, attaché avec une chaine et de nouveau la muselière, sous un soleil de plomb et des gamelles vides! 
J'en parle avec une voisine que je connais bien, et je me rends compte qu'en fait, je ne suis pas la seule, à m'être inquiétée pour ce chien et qu'on est plusieurs à essayer de faire quelque chose.
La pauvre voisine est dans tous ses états, elle me dit qu'elle stresse complètement pour ce chien, qu'elle est en contact avec d'autres voisins à propos de lui.
Je lui ai expliqué qu'un enquêteur était venu, etc. Et on en a déduit que dès qu'un controle a été effectué, ils ont recommencé, mais au fond du jardin.
On en a discuté en se demandant quoi faire. Il y a un endroit du grillage où on pouvait l'approcher. Hier, au téléphone on s'est dit, demain on appelle la police.
Et finalement, on n'a pas eu à le faire parce qu'elle me rappelle tout à l'heure, en me demandant de venir parce que la municipale était là. C'est un autre voisin qui les a appelé et la police est arrivée tout de suite. 
Je les rejoins, ils étaient 3 policiers, adorables et très impliqués. Surtout une policière qui était très remontée  :: . Quand je suis arrivée, il y avait des voisins, les policiers, le chien était libre et la muselière enlevée.
C'est la police qui prend l'affaire en charge; ils nous ont dit de ne pas nous inquiéter, qu'ils feraient le nécessaire et qu'on n'avait plus à s'en occuper et de ne pas chercher à voir ces gens.
Tout le monde a poussé un gros ouf de soulagement
Je pense qu'il n'y avait plus d'autre issue que la police. Ces gens ne sont pas dignes de confiance et il fallait un gros coup de pression. Les associations n'ont peut être pas forcement les moyens suffisants, même avec beaucoup de bonne volonté

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> C'est la police qui prend l'affaire en charge; ils nous ont dit de ne pas nous inquiéter, qu'ils feraient le nécessaire et qu'on n'avait plus à s'en occuper et de ne pas chercher à voir ces gens.
> Tout le monde a poussé un gros ouf de soulagement
> Je pense qu'il n'y avait plus d'autre issue que la police. Ces gens ne sont pas dignes de confiance et il fallait un gros coup de pression. Les associations n'ont peut être pas forcement les moyens suffisants, même avec beaucoup de bonne volonté


J'espère que vous pourrez venir nous dire que le chien a été retiré à ces maitres qui ne s'en occupent pas

----------


## GADYNETTE

MERCI DE NOUS AVOIR PREVENUES....mais la police ne va pas passer tous les jours ???? comment faire comprendre à ces gens qu'il faut qu'il "donne" leur chien ????? surtout ARIANA, tenez nous absolument de la suite....et vous voyez, vous n'êtes plus seule...vos voisins s'inquiètent aussi. TENEZ NOUS AU COURANT. MERCI BEAUCOUP

----------


## Ariana

> .mais la police ne va pas passer tous les jours ???? comment faire comprendre à ces gens qu'il faut qu'il "donne" leur chien ?????


Gadynette, à moins d'urgence vitale, la police ne peut pas retirer un chien comme ça; il y a une procédure pour éventuellement le confier à la SPA. C'est eux qui s'en occupent maintenant. Ils nous ont dit qu'ils allaient le surveiller et ils le font. Aujourd'hui un voisin les a encore vu devant la maison. Ils nous ont demandé de les appeler si on ne voyait plus le chien ou s'il se passait quoi que ce soit. Mais on ne peut pas, nous, intervenir directement. Pour le moment, il n'a plus sa muselière ni sa vieille chaine rouillée qui le tenait attaché.
De toute façon de plus en plus de gens dans le quartier le surveillent et les propriétaires du chien le savent. Pour ce que j'ai vu, je peux dire qu'ils l'ont sentie passer, l'intervention de la police! Plus rien ne passera inaperçu. Même l'employé municipal qui nettoie la rue est au courant et veille.
Surtout qu'il est adorable ce chien, il est plus jeune que je pensais, d'après la police il a 6 mois. 
Si j'ai du nouveau je le dirai. Mais je ne peux rien faire de plus

----------


## GADYNETTE

mille mercis ARIANA pour votre réponse....effectivement, tout le monde connait maintenant la situation (mais les proprios devraient donner leur chien...ce n'est pas une vie pour lui)...

----------


## Patricia45

Des nouvelles du loulou ?
Si la situation ne s'arrange pas, essayer ce numéro, on ne sait jamais :

----------


## superdogs

> mille mercis ARIANA pour votre réponse....effectivement, tout le monde connait maintenant la situation (mais les proprios devraient donner leur chien...ce n'est pas une vie pour lui)...



Donner, donner, tout dépend... s'ils veulent s'en débarrasser, il n'est pas certain qu'ils le fassent de façon correcte...

----------


## Ariana

Merci pour le numéro,  Patricia. Depuis le passage de la police, ça s'est un peu amélioré pour lui dans le sens où il n'est plus attaché, il n'a plus de muselière et n'est plus h24 sur son balcon. Ils le mettent de temps en temps dans le jardin. Disons que ça a été bien pire mais  c'est loin d'être la vie rêvée... le problème c'est que c'est une zone grise où ni les assos ni la police n'ont vraiment de marge de manœuvre. Ce n'est pas une maltraitance suffisamment "spectaculaire", vis à vis de la loi, qui permettrait la saisie de l'animal.  Ils peuvent juste essayer de négocier avec les proprios. Et là, tout à été tenté. On est réduits à surveiller que ça ne se dégrade pas.
 ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci ARIANA pour les toutes dernières nouvelles...je persiste en disant que les proprios devraient donner leur chien, pour son bien-être avant tout!!!!!!! les riverains doivent "ouvrir l'oeil" mais j'espère que la situation ne va pas empirer ! courage à vous

----------

